# Widow's Pension



## John A Silkstone (Nov 28, 2010)

Would you please sign the following petition 


Sergeant Matthew Telford of the Grenadier Guards was promoted to that rank in June 2009.

In November of that same year, Sergeant Telford was one of 5 British soldiers killed when a rogue Afghan policeman opened fire on them.

His wife and family will only receive a Corporal's pension since he only held his rank of Sergeant  for less than a year.  

However, he was killed on operations by the enemy whilst wearing three stripes of a Sergeant on active service
Please sign the petition below to support a change in the rules that deny a soldier's widow the pension she deserves.

http://soldiers-pensions.co.uk/?q=petition

Please forward this on to any sympathetic contacts that you may have in your address book

Silky


----------



## Bombardier (Nov 29, 2010)

Signed mate
That decision is a feckin disgrace, our govt sometimes really piss me off


----------



## Advisor (Nov 30, 2010)

Same on this side of the pond, mate. Feckin' bureaurats.


----------

